# Co2 Refills In Perth



## ant (30/12/06)

Word of warning for those with private cylinders or looking to acquire one and are wanting refills; Air Liquide in Henderson have stopped refilling.

I've been hiring a 4.5 kg DS bottle off them for a few years, and returned it yesterday, also looking for a refill of my 1 kg bottle (for miracle box). The minimum size they will hire out now are the 10 kg cylinders, and they have made the call that as of today (ie mine was the last one they'd do), they will not fill any privately owned bottles. This came of something of a surprise to me, as I've filled it there a couple of times; it's got another 8 years before it needs to be requalified.

The reason is that it's not worth the effort - they don't make enough money on it, because they aren't leasing the cylinders. This is somewhat surprising when they slug you $20 for 1 kg of gas  

I commented that if they were to lease something that would fit in the esky, I would be more than happy to lease it, but 10 kg cylinders are the smallest they intend on supplying. I pointed out that this caused me something of an issue; I had purchased a cylinder that they had confirmed at the time they would fill, as they had no leased equivalent, but they had now removed that option from me as well. And a 10 kg cylinder is not easily transportable for the miracle box.

It was suggested to me that I try BOC. No, I replied, they won't fill either. Well, try homebrew shops instead was the call - there's one in Mandurah who will dispense from large cylinders to smaller privately owned vessels. THIS surprised me - I asked whether Air Liquide held liability for such activities and condoned it. They don't of course; this was very quickly pointed out to me, it breaches all sorts of contract stuff. But it does remain your only option. :huh: 

So anyway, they were the only legit mob I knew about in Perth. Just thought I'd pass it on. F*ck the man and the quest for the almighty $...


----------



## JSB (30/12/06)

Hi Ant,

Try a fireputteroutera mob for refills...mine is only to happy to help.

Cheers
JSB


----------



## deadly (30/12/06)

beertech in balcatta are air liquid refillers and sell cylinders 2.5 and 6 kg
try to refill there. no affiliation etc.


----------



## roger mellie (16/1/07)

Anyone looking for a 5 KG Fire Extinguisher CO2 Cylinder in Perth - I know a bloke who is selling one - in test and full - with the standard valve - ready to go for kegging.

PM me for details.

Cheers

RM


----------



## randyrob (16/1/07)

roger mellie said:


> Anyone looking for a 5 KG Fire Extinguisher CO2 Cylinder in Perth - I know a bloke who is selling one - in test and full - with the standard valve - ready to go for kegging.
> 
> PM me for details.
> 
> ...



PM Sent


----------



## benno1973 (16/1/07)

SOS Welding supplies in Bayswater do refills/cylinder swaps. The guy who runs the store is pretty rough, but he makes his own spirits so appreciates the needs of homebrewers. He might even let you taste his home made grappa!  

No affiliation yadda yadda...


----------



## Doogiechap (19/1/07)

I've ordered a CO2 cylinder off John at Eversafe. (Being a converted fire extinguisher).
Eversafe have a new number (1300 88 2044) and are at U 1/ 29 Emerald Rd Maddington 6109 . John is very helpful and he knows what you are talking about if you mention homebrew. He should be able to help you out on filling them too.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/1/07)

Doogiechap said:


> He should be able to help you out on filling them too.



If you make sure to drop off a couple of bottles along with the extinguisher when getting it refilled, you will find the cost may be a bit cheaper when you pick it up full.


----------



## PistolPatch (26/4/07)

Doogiechap said:


> I've ordered a CO2 cylinder off John at Eversafe. (Being a converted fire extinguisher).
> Eversafe have a new number (1300 88 2044) and are at U 1/ 29 Emerald Rd Maddington 6109 . John is very helpful and he knows what you are talking about if you mention homebrew. He should be able to help you out on filling them too.



Thank you Doogie :beer: 

John just delivered my extinguisher to my door - no extra charge! Brand new 5kg alumium bottle full at $190. (He has no second-hand ones at the moment.) This is a very good price especially when compared to Kegs on Legs or BOC's $130 annual rental.

John was truly excellent. He solved another problem for me and I know it took him quite some time. He only charged me what he had to pau another shop ($20) though I slipped him a bit extra.

I was actually happy to spend _anything_ to never see BOC again! The BOC agent at All Tools in O'Connor should pride themselves on being the most useless, unhelpful and rudest shop staff ever! Their motto should be, 'The customer is _always_ an inconvenience.'


Pat


----------



## kook (26/4/07)

I also grabbed a new one on the weekend. Same cost, even had "BEER" written on the handle :lol:


----------



## philerup (19/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Thank you Doogie :beer:
> 
> John just delivered my extinguisher to my door - no extra charge! Brand new 5kg alumium bottle full at $190. (He has no second-hand ones at the moment.) This is a very good price especially when compared to Kegs on Legs or BOC's $130 annual rental.
> 
> ...


Hi Pat,
This is typical of large monopoly type companies in this country they are getting so greedy they will try to force people to buy there product by any means this includes getting government to legislate regulations in there favour usually under the guise of health & safety.
So if they want to screw you your entitled to screw them and good luck
Engineer.


----------



## aspro (19/5/07)

(quote)PistolPatch
I was actually happy to spend _anything_ to never see BOC again! The BOC agent at All Tools in O'Connor should pride themselves on being the most useless, unhelpful and rudest shop staff ever! Their motto should be, 'The customer is _always_ an inconvenience.'


Pat
[/quote]


Gday PP

That would have to be the most accurate description of that store (and a few others) that I have ever heard!
I feel exactly the same every time I go in there.

Well done 
Cheers Aspro


----------



## PistolPatch (27/5/07)

Welcome to the forum engineer! Totally agree with your first post too 

It seems like everyone who's been to that shop has had the same experience aspro. The really, really grumpy guy has left so only the really grumpy guy is left now  

By the way, I'm getting some of Batz's Fire Extinguisher Stickers  for a couple of blokes here. If anyone else wants one and couldn't be bothered doing the self-addressed envelope thingo, let me know in the next few days and I'll get one for you as well. Makes a good excuse to drop in here and have a beer for those who live close. Those who don't live close, I can get it to you at the next do or something.

Cheers
Pat


----------

